# Lead Poisoning



## Badger (Nov 21, 2011)

Has anyone ever had a cockatiel recover from lead poisoning?


----------



## Clair (Jul 31, 2012)

Mine recovered from eating aluminum foil. He used to chew on cereal boxes (loved the shiny color) and I've since learned the ink may contain lead. This was at the same time as alum foil incident, so he recovered from both toxicities.


----------



## Badger (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks for replying, how sick was your bird? Mine is in the er overnight, was laying down puffed up last time I saw him. What sort of condition was your bird in before he got treatment?


----------



## Clair (Jul 31, 2012)

He was extremely sick. He was shakey, glassey-eyed and puffed up. He was probably sick overnight, but his cage was covered and we didn't realize it until 11:00 the next morning. He was hospitalized for 4 days in guarded condition and the vet said if we'd waited a few hours more, he would have been gone. 

He was throwing up and he had blood in his urine/poop. They took an x-ray and his gizzard was full of crud which looked like grit. They asked us to bring in a sample of the grit we give him (which we don't anymore) so they could x-ray it to see if it matched what was in his gizzard, and it didn't match. The vet eventually figured out that it was probably a combination of aluminum foil and months and months of build-up of cereal box cardboard. 

When we brought him home, he was on 3 medications, two of them twice a day for a month, the other twice a day for 10 days. 

It was a horrible, stressful, heart-wrenching, expensive experience, but he's 100% better now and I watch him like a hawk (even though my kids tell me I worry too much). 

I hope your bird is okay and comes home soon.


----------



## Badger (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks for writing back. I'm sorry your bird had to go through all of that. It really comforts me to know that your bird is OK now. I feel more optimistic and waiting through tonight will be a little bit easier.


----------



## Dede (Oct 8, 2012)

My bird died after chewing on lead lighting, by the time I noticed he was sick it was too late, he was very weak and vomiting. I quickly took him to a friend who gave him something (can't remember the name of it) but he died about 30 minutes after that. 
We were all so upset. 
I hope your Cockatiel survives. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Clair (Jul 31, 2012)

If waiting becomes too stressful, you can always call the hospital for an update. 

You and your bird are in my thoughts.


----------



## Badger (Nov 21, 2011)

Thank you, I called the hospital and they said she is recovering and should be ready to come home in the morning  Thank heavens!


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

That's wonderful news,glad to hear she is getting better and can come home in the morning.


----------



## birdsoo (Jul 4, 2012)

I am so happy to hear that your baby is getting better. 

Do you know what treatment she is on in the hospital? Chelation? 

If you can find coriander leaves, you can give them to your bird to eat. It helps the body get rid of heavy metal toxins. Especially in recovery stage, it helps a lot.


----------



## Babydoll25 (Mar 2, 2012)

My bird snowflake had lead poisoning and was in the hospital for five days getting a lead chelator. Then when she came home they waited three days and prescribed a different lead chelator I had to get at a compound pharmacy. She had symptoms like stiff legs when walking in her cage and a slight loss of balance. She had slowly gotten her balance back but her legs are still stiff (a little). It's a heartbreaking thing to go through.

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Clair (Jul 31, 2012)

Badger said:


> Thank you, I called the hospital and they said she is recovering and should be ready to come home in the morning  Thank heavens!


Yay!!! :clap:


----------



## Badger (Nov 21, 2011)

Spree is back home and so happy to be here, as is her best cockatiel buddy to have her back  She is getting calcium edta injections. Its amazing that vets are able to save such small animals from lead poisoning! 

A couple days before my bird got noticeably ill I noticed she seemed to be drinking a lot of water, so keep on eye on that stuff. The vet also told me that if your house is older the pipes might have lead in them and its safest to give your birds bottled water. 

Thanks for the coriander tip, I will do that!


----------



## Badger (Nov 21, 2011)

Also the first thing that tipped me off was spree was walking around somewhat clumsier than normal. At first it was almost imperceptible but after only half an hour I noticed she was tripping around really bad, and rushed her to the vet. Halfway there she declined so fast that she was laying down, wings spread open and panting and convulsing. It was amazing how fast she declined, thank god I was home to witness it. If you notice anything different about your bird, just a little stumble or taking a few more drinks of water than normal, keep an eye out! these things happen fast.

The treatment really worked! She is perked back up almost to her old self, playing with her toys and singing


----------



## Dede (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm so glad she is doing well and on her way to getting better. 
That's the best news  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Good on you for taking quick action. It saved your little girls life.


----------

